
Scam Emails from Synchrony Bank and/or Amazon Credit Builder Credit - heshiebee
https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/e1k0r6/scam_emails_from_synchrony_bank_andor_amazon/
======
chrisa112619
An Apology for our Error:

At Synchrony, we take customer satisfaction very seriously. We are writing to
inform you one or more emails or text messages you may have received from
Synchrony regarding “a trial deposit has been successfully made” or “action
required on your application” on Monday, November 25 was sent in error.

This was an internal error at Synchrony and did not involve a data breach or
fraudulent activity. We have confirmed none of your personal data was
compromised. We apologize for the error and regret any concerns this may have
caused. We are taking action to ensure this cannot happen again.

Please disregard the e-mail or text message and no further action is required.

We sincerely thank you for your patience and understanding.

------
GottaLoveSpam
Same. Three emails. There is a disclaimer in the emails:

Note: This email was sent to you by Synchrony Bank, the issuer of your AMAZON
CREDITBUILDER Account. You may receive account servicing emails even if you
have requested not to receive marketing offers by email for your AMAZON
CREDITBUILDER Account. Synchrony Bank is located at 170 Election Road, Suite
125, Draper, Utah, 84020, USA.

This is an unmonitored email box. Please do not reply to this email.

Head off identity theft before it happens. For more information about identity
theft, please visit the Federal Trade Commission's (FTC) consumer website at
www.ftc.gov/idtheft/.

------
cetkat
I just spoke to someone at Amazon, and Synchrony Bank has learned of this and
told Amazon about the issue. It is 100% fraud and both companies are working
on it. In the meantime, I'd manually go to the synchrony website (they manage
a large amount of store accounts like Victoria's Secret and New York &
Company.. I think also Old Navy) for any account access, login, payment. Don't
click any email links right now. They're likely trying to steal account info
during the black Friday rush.

------
Angel1611
I got the same exact email and was freaking out thinking that my sister had
probably tried to use my info to open acct or someone else cause I don't have
a acct at Synchrony Bank or with Amazon Credit builder so I'm relieved to see
that it's just another stupid email phishing scam. Glad I didn't call sister
and Accuse her before I saw your posts, lol. Thanks for the post

------
nebula18
Same here, this afternoon. All three emails. Tried accessing the synchrony
website. I can access some parts of the website but accounts refuse to load.
Called customer service, it just rings and rings. I'm sure my credit is not
compromised due to my credit been frozen to avoid such things. No way they
have that information for those curious if this spam got any further.

------
cetkat
I just got the same thing. Three emails so far: 1) A Trial Deposit Has Been
Successfully Made to Your [blank info] 2) A Trial Deposit Has Been
Successfully Made to Your AMAZON CREDITBUILDER 3) Action required on your
application

The third email was completely blank.

From is: Synchrony Bank • customer.service@mail.synchronybank.com

Reply To is: Synchrony Bank • donotreply@synchronyfinancial.com

------
SweetDreams2U
I just received 3 emails regarding a trial deposit and action required on my
application yet I haven't applied for anything. The emails are questionable
from the start as there is no information other than a note claiming it was
sent by Amazon CreditBuilder and Synchrony Bank and that it is an unmonitored
email so do not reply.

------
amylou89
Same here all 3. Business Insider has already posted an article about it, but
no new info yet. [https://www.businessinsider.com/email-citing-synchrony-
amazo...](https://www.businessinsider.com/email-citing-synchrony-amazon-
sparks-fraud-concerns-2019-11)

------
pk1425
I too received 3 emails. Exact same info, but also today received a letter in
the mail from synch saying I changed my address but came to my home address,
so I wonder if it is an inside job. Calling tomorrow to make sure. Closed now.

------
PinkFox3
I got them too. Plus a 3rd one that just says "Action Required On Your
Account." Tried calling & chatting w/ Synchrony customer service but the calls
just ring then end after 4 rings & chat service is down.

------
Ozmagoddess
I got three of them as well. Just today. Reporting them as spam.

------
PugMother
DITTO TO ALL! Thank goodness somebody posted this here!

------
moloeswick
received email: Trial Deposit Has Been Successfully Made to Your AMAZON
CREDITBUILDER

